# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > مال وأعمال >  ارتفاع أسعار البندورة في السوق المحلية

## الوسادة

*



عمان - الدستور - اسلام العمري 

ما زالت أسعار الخضار مرتفعة منذ بداية شهر رمضان المبارك وخصوصا البندورة حيث وصل سعر الكيلو من 50 الى 85 قرشا على حسب الجودة، إلا ان هناك بعض الخضار انخفضت اسعارها على ما كانت عليه في بداية شهر رمضان مثل الخيار والبطاطا. 

الى ذلك أكد مدير السوق المركزي عبد المجيد العدوان استمرار ارتفاع اسعار البندورة في السوق المحلي حيث وصل سعر كيلو البندورة من 25 الى 50 قرشا في السوق المركزي و من 50 الى 70 قرشا للكيلو للبندورة المعلقة، مبينا ان اهم اسباب ارتفاع اسعار البندورة قلة الكميات الواردة الى السوق المركزي جراء موجة الحر، مؤكدا ان هذا الارتفاع ليس له علاقة بشهر رمضان المبارك.

وأشار العدوان ان باقي اسعار الخضار مستقرة مع وجود اصناف انخفضت عما كانت عليه الاسابيع الماضية مثل البطاطا والخيار، مبينا ان تهافت المستهلكين على شراء الخضراوات اكثر من الحاجة يساهم ايضا برفع الاسعار، مطالبا الحكومة بضرورة وجود تسعيرة للخضار والفواكه بسبب الفارق السعري الكبير بين أسواق التجزئة وسوق الجملة. واضاف أن الوارد من انتاج الخضار إلى السوق المركزي بلغ 1923 طنا، والوارد من الفواكه بلغ 793 طنا، ومن الورقيات 150 طنا، فيما بلغت المستوردات من الخضار 355 طنا، ومن الفواكه 91 طنا.*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*الحمدلله انا زارع عندي بالدار بندورة وما بتلزمني بندور الحكومة ، ويا ريت الكل يعمل هيك وخلي ولاد الحرام يشبعوا من التصدير على حساب الشعب الجعان ..
يسلمو يا عسل*

----------


## shams spring

*ههههههههههههه هدوء والي ما عندو تراب يزرع زي حالاتنا  .... 

فرصة ازرع بالقواوير بندورة*

----------

